# Chris Christie is gonna be our next president



## Super_Lantern (Nov 10, 2013)

Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 10, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



I'm very sorry to hear that.

.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 10, 2013)

I wont vote for him.


----------



## Billy000 (Nov 10, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



I would prefer not to have a republican president, but if there had to be one, I would want it to be Christie.

The fact that he is white and male has nothing to do with his merits as a candidate.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 10, 2013)

Christie is not pro 2A


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 10, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it


What do you consider yourself politically?

Who were the Presidents you voted for?


----------



## 007 (Nov 10, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> I wont vote for him.



Neither will I.

I think the OP is full of shit.

Ted Cruz is going to be the next president.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 10, 2013)

007 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I wont vote for him.
> ...



Bwahahahahahaha.....!!!
    

Just gotta LOVE these Republicans.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



I was going to vote for clinton until he said he didn't inhale. I knew he was full of crap after that.


----------



## birddog (Nov 10, 2013)

I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.


You honestly believe that America will vote in another Bush?

HONESTLY?!??


----------



## birddog (Nov 10, 2013)

jknowgood said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...



Yeah, but he was a magician with a cigar.  He could take an expensive cigar, and turn it into a "swisher sweet!"


----------



## Super_Lantern (Nov 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



I'm a Reagan Democrat.  I have never voted before because at the end of the day it doesn't make a difference


----------



## birddog (Nov 10, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.
> ...



There's a few I would prefer of course, but I think the likelihood is strong.

Dubya was a good President who made a few mistakes as they all do.  I did not agree with him relying on Clinton's leftover CIA people about WMDs, then putting ground troops in Iraq.  I'm rather libertarian about my views in the ME.

Overall, both Bush Presidents were Patriotic and were very Presidential whether you liked them or not.  They were far more competent than either Clinton or Obama!


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 10, 2013)

007 said:


> Ted Cruz is going to be the next president.



Of Newt's moon colony?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


I had absolutely no problem with Bill Clinton's active sexual agenda but there was ample testimony from other women that shows him to be a sexually aggressive degenerate.  JFK was a horny fellow but his adventures were never tainted with degenerate overtones.  He got laid a lot and that was that.  

Clinton was such an innately mendacious sonofabitch I couldn't stand to look at him -- and I still can't.  And it's starting to seem like I soon will be feeling the same way about Obama.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd like an impressive but relatively unknown, a guy like Senator John Thune

United States Senator John Thune


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


Nuff sed.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 10, 2013)

I like Christie as a person, but not a leader.  He would be primaried out.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

Except for a few good points, Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.

He's so fat he could hide behind himself and still get caught.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 10, 2013)

If Christie is nominated, I might actually vote for Hillary.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Except for a few good points, *Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed* by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> 
> He's so fat he could hide behind himself and still get caught.


That's right. More of that Party-over-country nonsense that the Republicans have become synonymous for in the last 20 years.

Keep it up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I like Christie as a person, but not a leader.  He would be primaried out.



Very little chance of that: not any two or three far right creeps can compete against him.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



Lol, i don't know about a swisher sweet, maybe a salt and vinegar.


----------



## OODA_Loop (Nov 10, 2013)

Governor Christie supports gun conrtrol laws. He has supported the assault weapons ban, opposes concealed carry laws, and supports the New Jersey one gun a month purchase law.

No vote.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



NOpe, this country is far to critical for that to happen.  He is too fat.  Sorry.  There will be a woman before there is a fat man in the oval office.

Mark my words on that.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Except for a few good points, Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> 
> He's so fat he could hide behind himself and still get caught.



This....this right here is why he will never win.  Christie is not about party over results. He actually crosses lines for his people.  That means he is a traitor for people like this idiot  [MENTION=43268]TemplarKormac[/MENTION] .  

No dumb ass hard right guy will vote for someone who thinks outside the republican box. This is why he wont win.  That and he is fat.  Its a image world we live in at this point.  Palin actually has a better shot.  Not bad looking and dumb as a box of TemplarKormacs .


----------



## Jackson (Nov 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



A fat man and a woman.  I certain am impressed with your criteria you would use to judge our next leader.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Except for a few good points, Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> 
> He's so fat he could hide behind himself and still get caught.



God forbid that didn't call Obama a _Kenyan_ ... because that has worked so well for the right, up to that point.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Except for a few good points, Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> ...



That's probably one of the worst comebacks I've ever heard. Plus, A box of Zonas is has a nice ring to it.

Dumbass.


----------



## Vox (Nov 10, 2013)

Zona said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Except for a few good points, Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> ...



you are such an idiot


----------



## Vox (Nov 10, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> If Christie is nominated, I might actually vote for Hillary.


----------



## Nyvin (Nov 10, 2013)

Christie will most likely be the GOP nominee....but there's very little chance of him beating hillary clinton.

1.  Clinton is practically running as an incumbent 

2.  The electoral college will favor the Democrats even MORE in 2016


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Except for a few good points, *Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> *
> He's so fat he could hide behind himself and still get caught.



And this is the reason Christie will never win the WH.  There are members of the GOP, mostly TP types, that will sit at home rather than vote for a man that said Obama is doing a good job.  That is Christie's big problem.  I think he would make a good resident, but unless the GOP smashed the TP in the upcoming battle, until they have no influence in the Primaries....Christie is dead in the water.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> Dubya was a good President



No, he wasn't.  He doubled the national debt.  He dragged us into an unnecessary war.  He presided over policies that resulted in an economic collapse and put millions of people out of work.  He expanded the federal government at that time more than any president since LBJ.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 10, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Except for a few good points, *Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> ...



The Tea Party wasn't exactly enamored with Mitt Romney, yet he still got the nomination.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 10, 2013)

Billy000 said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



My thoughts exactly except Huntsmann may have another run in him; he would be a superior choice to Christie on foreign affairs.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...



Palin was picked because of what, her intellect?  Please.

I am sorry, but that is the way it is now days.  A guy the size of Christie wont win.  That and he is an actual good republican.  Since he is, he is considered a traitor.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



how very original of you.


----------



## Zona (Nov 10, 2013)

Vox said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Specifically, why?  Dispute what I said.  I dare you.  lol


----------



## Dante (Nov 10, 2013)

Contumacious said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



When did he announce he had switched parties?


----------



## TheSeventhTiger (Nov 10, 2013)

Tough decision! it's going to be like having Reagan VS Kennedy (well to some extent) both are great candidates. the only problem I forsee is the costs of feeding Chris Christie.


----------



## birddog (Nov 10, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya was a good President
> ...



Why didn't you add that Obama is at least twice as bad when you look at his numbers?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 10, 2013)

birddog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



That can be done, dawg, but first the idea dubya was a good president must be demolished . . . foh eva.


----------



## birddog (Nov 10, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> ...



Dubya inherited conditions from Clinton that caused 9-11 and the war.
Dubya's economy was reflective of and caused by Clinton policies related to inflated housing loans and false stock market bubbles.

Dubya was an inspiring, honest President, and Obama has failed miserably with both.


----------



## goong (Nov 10, 2013)

the republicans will find another loser in the mold of mcCain or Romnehy


----------



## Zona (Nov 11, 2013)

birddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


So the whole over 4k americans that were killed over WMD's that never were even in contention is fine with you?

If so, you are a fucking idiot.  God bless.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 11, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



Not if Hillary runs.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 11, 2013)

TheSeventhTiger said:


> Tough decision! it's going to be like having Reagan VS Kennedy (well to some extent) both are great candidates. the only problem I forsee is the costs of feeding Chris Christie.



Oh man..

That made me laugh!

Good one!


----------



## Sallow (Nov 11, 2013)

birddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



The first two parts of this post don't even make sense.

The third part is just laughable.

George W. Bush told several huge lies in the State of the Union. Additionally his administration told complete lies about Iraq, it's nuclear capabilities, it's involvement with the 9/11 attacks and it's nuclear capability.

Additionally Bush gave the Democrats a choice, either vote for his war, or be counted as a terrorist.

It's incredible you put up a post like this.


----------



## Contumacious (Nov 11, 2013)

goong said:


> the republicans will find another loser in the mold of mcCain or Romnehy



Exactly.

They must be a member - in good standing - of the Republican Party - Surrender Caucus. ie, Christie.

.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 11, 2013)

Christie has just as good a shot at the win as he does the nom. There's gonna be a veritable shit ton of people who will NOT hold their nose and vote Clinton - AND Clinton has a LOT of baggage.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 11, 2013)

I see Christie as a man that gets things done and , horrors, party, is secondary to him.  I believe his state and ultimately, his country come first to him.  I believe he would be a good candidate for he has demonstrated good leadership skills.  

The unknown for me is foreign affairs, so would he choose his advisors carefully?


----------



## candycorn (Nov 11, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Christie has just as good a shot at the win as he does the nom. There's gonna be a veritable shit ton of people who will NOT hold their nose and vote Clinton - AND Clinton has a LOT of baggage.



Frankly Clinton isn't that likable for the Dems.  They'd better think long and hard about handing her the nomination.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 11, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



Please... I'm going to have nightmares tonight. All we need is another white Obama

-Geaux


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Nov 11, 2013)

007 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I wont vote for him.
> ...


Sorry 007, I would prefer Cruz to be the VP.  he would balance out the Christie ticket nicely.  You have to face political reality.  Christie is indeed Conservative on many issues.


----------



## Mojo2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



Better him than any Democrat. 

But I am for Cruz.


----------



## Zona (Nov 11, 2013)

Mojo2 said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



Um, isnt Cruz canadian?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.
> ...



Chrstie is more like Bush than Cruz.
Christie is a right leaning populist.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...


If you don't vote, you have no right to an opinion.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I like Christie as a person, but not a leader.  He would be primaried out.



I don't think so. Christie is a no nonsense type.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> If Christie is nominated, I might actually vote for Hillary.



Oh please.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Except for a few good points, *Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed* by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> ...



non sequitur


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Zona said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



THIS is the way you vote?
Sad.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Nov 11, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Christie will most likely be the GOP nominee....but there's very little chance of him beating hillary clinton.
> 
> 1.  Clinton is practically running as an incumbent
> 
> 2.  The electoral college will favor the Democrats even MORE in 2016



Aside from her last name Hillary Clinton brings to the table WHAT?
Please provide examples which support your claims.


----------



## Camp (Nov 11, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Christie will most likely be the GOP nominee....but there's very little chance of him beating hillary clinton.
> ...



1. She knows how the White House and how the Presidency works. She lived there for 8 
    years and can ask her husband for advice if she has any questions.

2. She knows how the Congress works. She was a Senator.

3. She understands global politics, diplomacy and international relationships, treaties, etc.
    because she was a Secretary of State.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 12, 2013)

birddog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



I agree Obama is worse, but so what?  That's like saying solid shit is preferred to diarrhea.  They're both still messy and stink.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 12, 2013)

birddog said:


> Dubya inherited conditions from Clinton that caused 9-11 and the war.
> Dubya's economy was reflective of and caused by Clinton policies related to inflated housing loans and false stock market bubbles.



They had plenty of time to change the housing loan issues.  In fact, Bush was out there touting the record number of home ownership, particularly among minorities.

Let's also not forget that Alan Greenspan, a Republican appointee, played a huge roll in the housing bubble by taking down interest rates to historically low levels.


----------



## manifold (Nov 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



We've already elected fat presidents, but thanks for sharing your ignorance.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Nov 12, 2013)

I suspect Hillary will be our next president.

Not sure if Christie can get through the primaries, he will be tarred and feathered in the South.

If he somehow becomes the GOP candidate, he might have a chance to beat Hillary, but in the end I think she'll be the next prez.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 12, 2013)

Camp said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Nyvin said:
> ...



Don't bother them with facts.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 12, 2013)

manifold said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...



Within the last 70 years?



Christie's weight really shouldn't be an issue, by the way.

But it will be.


----------



## manifold (Nov 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



I don't think it will be much of an issue.

It's not like he's a Mormon or anything.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 12, 2013)

Outside of the northeast, Christie's a loser.

Chris Christie's provincial problem: Can he win outside the Northeast? - The Week


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Outside of the northeast, Christie's a loser.
> 
> Chris Christie's provincial problem: Can he win outside the Northeast? - The Week



Funny enough, that's not what the article said.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Outside of the northeast, Christie's a loser.
> ...



It kinda is the truth..though.

Soon as someone whips out the tape with Christie appointing a Muslim judge and calling the Tea party a bunch of idiots..it's over for him in the South.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

If a Mormon can be nominated, Christie has no serious impediments unless he does something incredibly stupid in the next two plus years.

I am glad to see you on the left very worried about Christie: you have every right to be.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 12, 2013)

I doubt that Christie will be pres, but he would be 1000% better than the clown we have now.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 12, 2013)

It is three years until the election, for chrissakes.  Give it a rest.

Christie is the flavor of the week.  Let's not get all hot and bothered every 7 days for the next thousand days over the pol du jour.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Nov 12, 2013)

Not if I have anything to say about it. I'd vote for myself before I'd vote for him.


----------



## JimH52 (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> If a Mormon can be nominated, Christie has no serious impediments unless he does something incredibly stupid in the next two plus years.
> 
> I am glad to see you on the left very worried about Christie: you have every right to be.



Unless the GOP can control the Ultra-Right lug nuts that call themselves the Tea Party, Christie has NO CHANCE of being nominated. Since the GOP cannot control these people, he is dust.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 12, 2013)

JimH52 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > If a Mormon can be nominated, Christie has no serious impediments unless he does something incredibly stupid in the next two plus years.
> ...





T E A = taxed enough already.    Not ultra right, not radical, but scares the shit out of dems and libs.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 12, 2013)

Polls show Hillary beating Cristie in New Jersey.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 12, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Polls show Hillary beating Cristie in New Jersey.



Which obviously matters three and half years before the election when we don't even know who the candidate are.


----------



## birddog (Nov 12, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Polls show Hillary beating Cristie in New Jersey.



I don't believe that to be accurate.  Who did the poll?


----------



## Zona (Nov 12, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...



Nope, I am speaking of a right wing candidate.  He wont do well with that party because of how they are.  

Wait and see.

Personally, I like Christie, but he cant beat Hillary.  Sorry.


----------



## Zona (Nov 12, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



We on the left love them.  They are tearing the right apart.  

More Tea people please.


----------



## jonesdon (Nov 12, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it


Yes, could be.   But, it'll be as an Independent as the Repub T-Party will never accept him.  And, unlike Romney, he won't give in to the T-Party!   He could be a salvation from both major parties!


----------



## jonesdon (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you really think that people are going to support a president that hangs ambassadors (and who knows who else?) out to dry -- like Hilary in Benghazi?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...


You will remember that I used to think that via my posts.

However, since all this hoopla has been made over Christie and has been sustained and even ramped up, I no longer think so.

I do think that for many Americans that is true, however, I think folks may, just MAY be able to look over that now.

Not to mention he got his stomach stapled some time ago and have lost SIGNIFICANT weight. I'm sure he took them out, because the weight-loss has tapered off, however, now that he's done it already, he just may do it again.

Obama stopped smoking to become President, I'm pretty sure Christie can bring himself to stop stuffing his face.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

Zona said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JimH52 said:
> ...



You will continue to shake in your boots as Christie tramples the far right.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> You honestly believe that America will vote in another Bush?
> 
> HONESTLY?!??


 
You folks seem to think America will vote for another Clinton, so why not?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 12, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > Dubya was a good President
> ...



WoW!!

Color me impressed!! 



birddog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


Snap out of your partisan stupor guy...







...Seriously.



birddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...


Oh dayum...you're too far gone.

Put a blanket over him folks...he's dead.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 12, 2013)

hunarcy said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > You honestly believe that America will vote in another Bush?
> ...


Because the Clintons are all beloved, and the Bushes are all hiding in the bushes.


----------



## birddog (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



You are only displaying that one RINO likes another RINO.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Redfish said:


> I doubt that Christie will be pres, but he would be 1000% better than the clown we have now.



Oh, my goodness, you've never said THAT before! DO go on! I'm just gonna grab a notebook and pen before you utter any other gems!!

</sarcasm>


----------



## birddog (Nov 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



That would be funny if it wasn't so untruthful!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

birddog said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



The RINOs are the far right reactionaries, birddog, not the mainstream.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure that those in the northeast find him unbeatable.


----------



## birddog (Nov 12, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Wrong again!  You need an enema!


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 12, 2013)

Sallow said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


That's because he's a uber partisan jackass with his head so far up Bush's A$$ he can't even think straight.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

birddog is a good American but absolutely deluded about Bush.


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't know why.... but for the life of mine... I can not see Chris Christie as the next Prezzie.

Trying but can't


----------



## skye (Nov 12, 2013)

just to say.... all and all....it would be  better him who is half liberal ...that a total liberal President .

he is just too diluted as a Republican 

but yes, better him than Hilarious.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 12, 2013)

No type of McCarthy, Cruz, Perry, Goldwater is viable as a Republican candidate.

Can't happen and won't happen.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



His diet isn't very practical. If he doesn't have a discipline to control his weight, how can he run the country?


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



I do hope you didn't say that with a straight face.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...



Well, I was laughing when I wrote it. But I wouldn't vote for a fat ass.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



God I hope not. We've had enough liberal failure - we don't need to add to it further.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.



Y'all? I ain't a republican. I could care less what they do.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.



 Vintage [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION] ignorance.... 

Obama has done such a bang up job that the Dumbocrats are a sure thing in 2016, right? 

(Psst - you might want to see the pissing match going on between Bill Clinton and Barack Obama right now and then have someone give you a clue as to _why_ that pissing match is going on).


----------



## Iceman (Nov 12, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.
> ...



Democrats have the 2016 presidential election locked up. You wanna make a $1000 bet on it?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.



Yep, Obama has done such an amazing job for America, he has all but guaranteed the Dumbocrats the White House for the next 100 years.... 

Obama approval rating lower than Bush's at the same point in presidency


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



Oh hell no [MENTION=45921]Iceman[/MENTION]... you guys have that shit locked up! 

Bush's ratings beat Obama's


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.



Yep, Obama has done such an amazing job for America, he has all but guaranteed the Dumbocrats the White House for the next 100 years.... 

Obama's Popularity in Arab World Now Lower than Bush's


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Too bad. He's about the only shot y'all have at the White House.



Yep, Obama has done such an amazing job for America, he has all but guaranteed the Dumbocrats the White House for the next 100 years.... 

Poll: Obama Now Viewed as Less Competent, More Dishonest Than Bush


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 12, 2013)

There's a glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 12, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



_As of this post in time_, I DO believe Christie would carry crucial, independents, women, Hispanics and some Democrats. 

Poor guy....what a diverse load to keep happy....


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 12, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



He will carry single women, northeast indepenents and some hispanics.  If he continues to support same sex marriage he will lose blacks.

Christie is popular in the northeast.


----------



## westwall (Nov 12, 2013)

Gosh, I hope not....


----------



## BorisTheAnimal (Nov 12, 2013)

westwall said:


> Gosh, I hope not....


I said this before.  I would have no problem with a Christie presidency as long as he pegs a Conservative as his running mate.


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 12, 2013)

007 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I wont vote for him.
> ...


----------



## auditor0007 (Nov 12, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.
> ...



Jeb could win against a weak Democratic candidate if he would do a good job of differentiating himself from his brother.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 12, 2013)

007 said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I wont vote for him.
> ...



This post is sponsored by the word "irony".


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 12, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Except for a few good points, Christie is disloyal. I mean seriously. He practically gave Obama the boost he needed by doing his little publicity stunt after Sandy.
> 
> He's so fat he could hide behind himself and still get caught.



Says the fat, basement dwelling, unemployed loser who just demonstrated that he's more loyal to his ideology than his country.

If there is even a chance that you might accidentally get laid someday you should be sterilized.


----------



## Iceman (Nov 13, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > Rottweiler said:
> ...



You guys? I am not a democrat, I am a realist. So you will take the bet then?


----------



## SuMar (Nov 13, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



He's a RINO I would rather see Ted Cruz as our next president.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 13, 2013)

SuMar said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



Ooh, purty avatar!!


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 13, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



This must be a troll post:  not racist or sexist or anything.  No ageism?  What's wrong with you?  LOL

As far as Christie being a viable candidate: this is the best the GOP has to offer?  Tee hee.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2013)

birddog said:


> I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.



I couldn't see anyone voting for a third Bush after the complete disasters the first two were.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2013)

candycorn said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Christie has just as good a shot at the win as he does the nom. There's gonna be a veritable shit ton of people who will NOT hold their nose and vote Clinton - AND Clinton has a LOT of baggage.
> ...



Hillary has the problem that she grates on people.  Although, to be fair,her tenure at State raised her profile quite a bit. 

I don't really think Christie has a good shot at the nomination. 

First, the schedule is stacked against him.  His sort of moderate social issue, sometimes government is allright as long as we aren't paying a teacher a decent wage views isn't going to play well in Iowa or SC.    

Secondly, the guy is mean. Okay if you are an attack dog for another candidate. Heck, might even be good in a Veep.  But frankly, people want a candidate who feels their pain, and Christie is more the kind of guy who inflicts it.  

Third, I don't think the party's conservatives are going to go along with the "electability" argument a third time.  They've held their noses twice for candidates they didn't really like, and they lost anyway.  To OBAMA!!!!!!!!! Just dont' see them bending over a third time.  

Christie is today's news because he was the only bright spot the GOP had in the 2013 elections.  2014 will create a whole new slew of heroes.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> There's a glitch in the Matrix.



Unfortunately for you, that's no "glitch" - that's Obama's pitiful performance. It's so bad, he's even more hated in the Arab world that George W. Bush. 

Now tell us again how the Dumbocrats have the White House all locked up in 2016...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 13, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > There's a glitch in the Matrix.
> ...



Ooooh, Poodle.... 

you guys think you can win with Crazy Rand or Ted the Canadian?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2013)

Iceman said:


> Rottweiler said:
> 
> 
> > Iceman said:
> ...



Oh hell no [MENTION=45921]Iceman[/MENTION]... you guys have that shit _all_ locked up! 

Bush More Popular than Obama


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2013)

Esmeralda said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



Trust me, Chistie is not even in the top 100 best the GOP has to offer. Clearly you're a Dumbocrat who doesn't pay attention to anything with a comment like that.

Christie is just another liberal RINO...


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2013)

Rottweiler said:


> Christie is just another liberal RINO...



On what policy?


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...


That is correct, and the further you move away from the east coast, the more his approval ratings sink. 

He doesn't have a chance.

The only republican ticket that even has a chance will have to be true conservatives, as in Cruz, or Paul, or Lee, or West, or Carson. Those are the top contenders. Put any two together in any order and they will win.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2013)

auditor0007 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



Fat ass is just another one of those flash in the pans like Giuliani was that people get all excited about far too early. In all reality, he doesn't stand a snow balls chance in hell. He kissed obama's ass up one side and down the other and praised him like a democrat, and people have not and will not forget that. He would never get the needed conservative vote. He stands zero chance of ever being president. Not to mention, if you're for gun control as fat ass is, you will NEVER see the White House as a republican president. That just ain't gonna happen.

So laugh it up moron, but you're only making yourself look stupid. The republican that will be the nominee will be one of the ones that's established themselves as a conservative, and has OPPOSED obama at every turn, and that's Cruz, and Paul, and Lee, and the like.

So sorry to burst your libtard bubble about fat ass.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2013)

007 said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



I agree! Go with those guys. I take back what I said before about TinyDancer...do whatever 007 says! Go more conservative!


----------



## candycorn (Nov 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I keep going back to the "If not Christie then who?" argument.  Jeb Bush is the only one that comes to mind that fits the mold of the classic GOP candidate.  

I'm a liberal who is not affiliated with any party but here is what I think.  I think the basic republican is alot like Grumps; tired of the culture war where the nominee wears his religion on his sleeve, is staunchly pro-life, anti-immigrant, etc...  The basic republican wants someone who is going to make the trains run on time, strengthen the military, hold the line on domestic spending, be a cheerleader for the party.  

Basically a politician; not a pope.  

I don't see who is fitting into that mold very easily with the gravitas to head the ticket outside of Jeb Bush.  Paul Ryan could have but he's been subjugated by the party elders and has been relegated to where ever he won't be in a line of sight to a TV camera...  Scott Walker?  I think he's wounded himself already by being pre-defined.  

Sort of a de-facto nomination (in my mind)  for the GOP at this point.    Way too early.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


You're too stupid to realize your bull shit is actually what's good for the republican party.

But then... you ARE a libtard so... I don't expect you to be very smart.


----------



## 007 (Nov 13, 2013)

candycorn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


This is what you leftards do every election. You try and pick the republican candidate based on your libtard standards.

Doesn't work that way, but I know why you do it. You're leftist operatives here spreading your garbage in hopes that you'll influence someone here into thinking like YOU do, which you know is wrong.

Problem with that his, most conservatives here know you're full shit, so you might as well be talking to the wall. We're not listening to your moronic crap.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 13, 2013)

007 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Why so angry? I'm agreeing with you. I think the Republican party should follow you and do what you say and you get angry?


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 13, 2013)

Bored democrats throw out a name, claim this is the republican front runner, then attack whoever it is they put up.   It's so transparent.  What it is, a rehersal for whoever eventually runs to see how good their arguments will be?


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 13, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...


non sense.


----------



## manifold (Nov 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.
> ...



The first one wasn't so bad. Better than Reagan IMO... by a considerable margin.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 13, 2013)

007 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yet you read every word we write.  I have you on ignore but saw where you quoted me and took a look.  This one was humorous so I thought I'd respond and give you a treat there little boy.

Humorous on two fronts; that you don't care enough to respond yet you respond...funny.  Also that you think I'm some sort of operative.  Liberalism has it's own cache that doesn't need any cheerleading from me.  

As for picking your candidates, the republican voters pick your candidates and they have done a really sorry job lately but, in their defense, the republican leadership is more interested in cashing checks and filling your trough with what they want you to consume.  Shit-for-brains-morons likey you are only too happy to sop up every drop that Limbaugh, Palin, and Hannity pour in front of you.  Those three are the leaders of your party and you will never, repeat NEVER, see their name on a ballot.  Why? Because they have shit-for-brains-morons like yourself are a marionette for them; you'll say what they want you to say, act how they want you to act, and believe what they tell you to believe.

You don't believe me, do you kid?  Fine...here is your homework.

This Saturday or Sunday morning go out to your local sporting goods store and see if there is a line standing in front of the store.  There will be if they sell bullets.  Why?  Because your "leaders" have convinced you shit-for-brains-morons that Obama is going to confiscate the guns and bullets.  So there is now rationing taking place.  

In 5 years; there hasn't been a gun or bullet rationed; yet the neaderthals willfully sop up the pig slop prepared for them and act exactly how you're controlled to act.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 13, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I'm hoping for a Cruz/Paul ticket myself.


----------



## hunarcy (Nov 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Oh wait.  You are serious??????

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## manifold (Nov 13, 2013)

candycorn said:


> I'm hoping for a Cruz/Paul ticket myself.



Running low on toilet paper?


----------



## oreo (Nov 13, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it




Not so FAST.  I don't think so.  It was clear when he was giving his speech for Romney at the convention it wasn't in his interest to promote Romney but himself.

I really don't care for Christy--I think he is self-motivated--a little too arrogant--and too fat for me.

We've got along ways to go here--and while I understand that the Tea Party and moderates need to come together--there's got to be a better candidate than Christy out there.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 13, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I would prefer Cruz, but I believe that most underestimate the likelihood that it could be Jeb Bush.  He's married to a Hispanic, and is one smart guy.  After eight years of the Obamination, a Bush like Jeb will be welcomed more than most realize.
> ...


Yeah, I think the Bush name is mud for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2013)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



And look how well THAT turned out!


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



Yo, ignernt racist asshole -

Where'd you hear that?

Fox?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 13, 2013)

MarcATL said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > birddog said:
> ...



yep. 

Pretty funny the way dubya has dropped off the face of the earth only to pop up now and then with another really tacky "painting".

And Jeb doesn't have much to recommend him. He sure as hell can't ask his bro to stump for him.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2013)

birddog said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Polls show Hillary beating Cristie in New Jersey.
> ...



If nominated, Christie WILL lose his home state, being from ultra-liberal Jersey.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Just like McCain and Romney did...oh, wait...

Dude, just stop.  The bogus "moderate Republican" line has always been BS and everyone realizes it.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 13, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Considering the last FOUR "moderates" that ran (Bush Sr., Dole, McCain, Romney) have gotten pasted...yep, go conservative!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 13, 2013)

The latest poll shows Christy as the only one with a slight lead over Clinton.

The shit party is 8-12% below her.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 13, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Dude, you just stop.   The far right BS has come to an end.  Christie will bow you guys over and make you like it.

Truly, kid, the far right's hey-day is ovah foh eva!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 16, 2013)

If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 16, 2013)

OODA_Loop said:


> I wont vote for him.




I'd have a hard time voting for tubbyHowever, if it's a choice between the Kool_Aid man and Hillary "The Murderer" Clinton.I'd cast my vote for KoolAid. I'd hold my nose and cast my vote. Why? If you don't vote you have no right to bitch.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.



You far righty reactionaries are finding out you have no say anymore.

Notice the GOP efforts to reform, not repeal, ACA.

It's called governance.

You are a far right conservative, nothing more, not a mainstream Republican.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.
> ...




You are so full of crap that it is seeping out of your mouth. "Governance". To you, it means being a subject. You wouldn't know "freedom" if it jumped up and bit you on your communist ass.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 16, 2013)

There are too many republicans who don't live in the northeast for Christie to win the primary.    He's got a very narrow constituency.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 16, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.



Actually, Jake is what Republicans looked like before the religious nuts and the Randian idoits got a seat at the table...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.
> ...



100% correct: no social con, no randian, no libertarian, no reactionary, no TPM.  I am not stained by those aberrations of American values.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 16, 2013)

You're totally wrong about Christy getting the nomination, though.   

Just saying, bud.  

I think the GOP's best shot will be someone like the governor of Indiana.  Low key, gets things done. 

Definitely someone from outside of Washington.


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 16, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.
> ...



Wow, you POUNDED that straw man, kid!  I will give you one trillion dollars if you can point out ONE POST where I claimed to be a "mainstream Republican"...or hell, ANY kind of Republican!


----------



## Jarlaxle (Nov 16, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> > If you think ANYONE still buys your "moderate Republican" line of horse shit, you truly are the STUPIDEST poster on this board.  You are a liberal, have quite likely NEVER been a Republican of any kind, and are simply lying through your teeth.
> ...



No, not really...and would you and Jake please confine your circle-jerk to PM's!


----------



## MikeK (Nov 16, 2013)

skye said:


> I don't know why.... but for the life of mine... I can not see Chris Christie as the next Prezzie.
> 
> Trying but can't


Let me help.  

I know why your inner being will not accept Chris Christie as President.  In a word, you are perceptive.  You see through his skillfully constructed facade.  He is an artfully deceptive authoritarian who knows how to manipulate the simple minds of the vast majority of New Jerseyans -- who are basically good and decent people but who are extremely unsophisticated.  






You are able to push aside the veil and catch a glimpse of the real Chris Christie when the mask slips.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 16, 2013)

Jarlaxle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jarlaxle said:
> ...



Yup, really, son.  You are on the outside looking in, where you are going to remain.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 16, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> OODA_Loop said:
> 
> 
> > I wont vote for him.
> ...


Jesus, what a choice to make.  It will be like choosing between pancreatic or brain cancers. 

The trick played on us by the ruling class is manipulating the candidate selection, such as the choice between McCain and Obama when we could have had Dennis Kucinich or Mike Gravel, either of whom would have put the Nation back on track by enabling prosecutions of the Bush Crime Family, seizing control of the banks and prosecuting the bankers.  

We could have choices like Bernie Sanders and Sherrod Brown but here we are talking about Chris Christie and Hillary Clinton.  And it's done with money.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2013)

MikeK said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > OODA_Loop said:
> ...



YOu mean the money goes on teh smart candidate... 

The reason why we don't get Kucinich or Herman Cain as a candidate is because even though they appeal to the great unwashed, they are unelectable by the main.  which is why the powerful push what they think are "electable" candidates.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 17, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it


No. He is neither conservative nor practical.

He'll never get a vote from Me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2013)

I wouldn't vote for Christie because he has made a lot of political points screwing over working folks in NJ by wanting to cut their pay and benefits, and unfortunately, playing on the envy of working class folks who don't get good pay and benefits. 

Kind of like when the Koch brother wolfs down 9 out of 10 cookies and then says "Hey, that union guy wants your cookie" to the Teabagger.


----------



## Jackson (Nov 17, 2013)

Christie appears to be the man who gets things done and looks out for people before his party which is just what the voters would want.  He's more apt to get Congress working again because he can work across the aisle.  That is exactly the kind of leader we need right now.  A uniter!


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 17, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Christie appears to be the man who gets things done and looks out for people before his party which is just what the voters would want.  He's more apt to get Congress working again because he can work across the aisle.  That is exactly the kind of leader we need right now.  A uniter!



And that's why the tea baggers hate him with the heat of a thousand white hot suns...because he worked with the President.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Christie appears to be the man who gets things done and looks out for people before his party which is just what the voters would want.  He's more apt to get Congress working again because he can work across the aisle.  That is exactly the kind of leader we need right now.  A uniter!
> ...



sorry, wytch,  but the hate is all on your side of the aisle.   You hate anyone who dare disagree with your messiah, the great obama, savior of the USA and the world!.

you hate anyone who disagrees with your lesbian lifestyle

you hate anyone who is not a raving tax and spend liberal

you hate anyone who has worked hard and made money for themselves

you hate big business

you hate profit

you hate our military

But you love:  muslims,  huge national debt, gay marriage, illegal immigration, high taxes, govt control over your lives, and you feel sorry for murderers and rapists.


Now, tell me again who is fucked up.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Many people dislike Christie because he came on the scene pretending to be one thing, and actually turned out to be something quite different.

He might make a pretty good president, but I do not see him getting the nomination


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Sorry, where has Wytch ever said she hates "anyone"? 

And she's been in the military, so I doubt she "hates" it.  

I think you need to seriously get a grip.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 17, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Fishy, all you have to do is read a couple of the posts from baggers here. They aren't trying to hide their disdain for Christie because he had the audacity to work with the black guy. 

When did you serve in the military, Fishy?


----------



## Redfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Viet Nam, thats all I am going to say.

Working with and kissing up to are two very different things.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 17, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



It was a generic "you" in response to her post.  the "you" being liberals in general.   I know exactly who and what wytchey is.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 17, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Well, there are a few people I "hate". I hate the bicyclists that don't ride single file on my windy mountain roads. 

I also hate those assholes (in cars) that go 25 on the windy part then speed up to 65 on the straightaways so you can't pass them. I hate those motherfuckers.


----------



## Seawytch (Nov 17, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



Ah, you were painting all liberals as a single monolithic group...painting with a broad brush as they say. Okay Fred Phelps wannabe.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 17, 2013)

Seawytch said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



the majority of them are as I described.   remember,  majority rules


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 17, 2013)

Redfish said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



I don't know, guy... 

when you say

"you hate anyone who disagrees with your lesbian lifestyle" 

that sounds like it's pretty specific to her.  Which is odd, because she's honestly shown a lot of patience in dealing with homophobic idiots.  More than I would have, and I'm straight.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical* white* male leader.  I love it



Why did you feel the need to include the word "white" in your OP? Was that really necessary? And don't you think that most sane people could come to see that as dogwhistle racism?


When I vote for a candidate, his or her race play no role whatsoever in my decision. It appears that it does play a role in your decision-making. What a shame.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 22, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical* white* male leader.  I love it
> ...



Agreed.

I have to tell you - you white folks are quickly becoming the most screwed up people on the planet.

I'm black and have been so for my entire life. Why do you young folks hate yourselves? I can't recall a time when young white folks actually HATED older white men. Is it a reflection of your hatred for your parents that you despise the white race? Did Daddy spank you once too often? Did your communist teachers beat this into your little pointed heads? Are you upset because your Daddy gave you a decent upbringing?

I can never remember a time in this country when one race actually turned on itself from a sense of "guilt" that 99.999% of the white population has never known. Any of you guys ever owned slaves?  Ever hung a black man from a tree? Anyone here ever go to Liberia and make arrangements for the tribal leaders to capture millions and send them to YOUR plantation? Me either. This crap stopped many years ago!

It's like watching you idiots relive the Civil War - over and over, day after day, month after month, year after year.

 If you liberal "elitists" want to "help" the black folks in America - go to the government and demand that they stop enslaving blacks from the time they are born till the day they die. Tell them to stop treating blacks as though they don't have enough "smarts" to get out of government slums. Stop paying them welfare from generation to generation. Tell them to encourage the "black family".

Better yet, vote for ANYONE other than a liberal. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...



I just asked the writer of the OP why he felt the need to inject race into this at all. 

Whether or not you are black or white is absolutely unimportant to me.

Furthermore, you have no idea in the world whether I am white or black, but you decided to post what you wrote in response to ME. 

I suppose that, in a some parallel universe, what you wrote makes sense.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 22, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> RandallFlagg said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



GeezzzI repped you. I thanked you. And now you think I was attacking you? Can you not read the BOLD statement that you responded to?

Holey Moley..


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 22, 2013)

How about a full slate of serious candidates for a change. We have had enough of these idiots looking to up their speaking fees and sell books. 

GOP:  Huntsman, Daniels, Christie, Bush and Tom Ridge
DEM:  Clinton, Warren, O'Malley and Sanders

Lets raise the bar, shall we.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > RandallFlagg said:
> ...



 [MENTION=41494]RandallFlagg[/MENTION] - I must have misunderstood you then, and therefore, I apologize.  Could also be my borg implants: they sometimes act up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> How about a full slate of serious candidates for a change. We have had enough of these idiots looking to up their speaking fees and sell books.
> 
> GOP:  Huntsman, Daniels, Christie, Bush and Tom Ridge
> DEM:  Clinton, Warren, O'Malley and Sanders
> ...




Your list is missing one of the heaviest hitters of each respective party:

Haley Barbour

Mark Warner


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 22, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > How about a full slate of serious candidates for a change. We have had enough of these idiots looking to up their speaking fees and sell books.
> ...



Cool. Add em. 

Thanks.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

But my gut tells me it will be Hillary vs. Rand or Ted


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 22, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> But my gut tells me it will be Hillary vs. Rand or Ted




And here's the part that I honestly wish weren't true (but I fear it is)


Hillary "the murderer" Clinton will win handily. That's why the republicans should thank their lucky stars each and every day that Obarrycare sprouted up when it did. It WILL be the downfall of the democrats in 2014 - but probably won't carry over to 2016.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> But my gut tells me it will be Hillary vs. Rand or Ted



I no longer love your abs.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > But my gut tells me it will be Hillary vs. Rand or Ted
> ...




They're just as hard as ever. It's called the 6-pack method of electoral prediction.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 22, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > But my gut tells me it will be Hillary vs. Rand or Ted
> ...



Though I sense that we are on opposite sides of the political spectrum, I agree with the essence of what you are saying, for there is really no correlation between the results of a mid-term election and the next presidential cycle, for a number of reasons, in a nutshell:

1.) mid-terms are so-called "base" elections. Lower voter turnout is expected -unfortunately- and it is usually the hardest core of both parties that shows up. Now, the 2013 gubernatorial in VA, if it is any indication, could mean that this paradigm will shift, but I wouldn't hold my breath.

2.) Presidential elections are indeed about personalities. And Hillary is just sailing over a candidate like a Rand Paul or a Ted Cruz. Now, we may agree or disagree about why this is so, but the numbers clearly indicate that it is so - at least for now.

3.) Topsy-Turvy: electoral history is replete with mid-terms where the party in power in the WH got a pasting at the polls and yet, came back to win the next GE, and quite convincincly. See: 1938, 1946, 1954, 1970, 1982, 1986, 1994, 2006 and 2010. The notable exceptions to this are 1974 and 1978 - a decade (or better put, part of 16 years) of real instability in our political history. There is also no predictable pattern between mid-term in a 2nd term and the next OPEN presidential election. In 1958, the GOP took a massive hit in the mid-terms and the GOP also lost the next GE, in 1960. In 1966, the DEMS took a hit in the mid-terms and also lost the 1968 election. But in 1998, the DEMS actually remained unchanged in the Senate, but Gore lost the 2000 election. In both cases, those midterms were followed by very close national elections. Only in 1962 and 2002 did the mid-terms go for the party in power in the White House and in both cases did that party win a second term in the next GE. In the 1978 mid-terms, Carter's Democratic party suffered light losses, but Carter himself suffered a humiliating re-election defeat in 1980. And in 1990, Bush 41's GOP suffered even lighter losses, barely noticeable, but Bush 41 lost handily to Clinton in 1992.

So, pundits who use the results of mid-terms to predict the future are skating on very thin ice, electorally speaking, and they do it at their own risk. 

Good to hear from you. I find your honesty to be refreshing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

No way.

Obviously, his first problem is his weight. Not just because he's disgusting but because he is sick. We have every right to expect a strong and healthy president and he's neither. Its unlikely he could survive even one term. 

Its not just what goes into his mouth. He can't control what he says. His (undeserved) ego is such that he apparently believes he doesn't have to live by the rules that other people do. rw's don't like Obama's diplomacy but Christie would have us in a war in his first year.

He's really no where near intelligent enough. He just isn't. Yes, he's smart enough to appeal to rw's but so were the big "loosers" of the last election. 

He's screwed over a lot of his constituents but he's right where he belongs. 

The rw's are doing the same thing this as last. Just as last election, there will be one desperate declaration of ever lasting allegiance after another. There will be much gnashing of teeth and protestations of adoration as they fall madly in love with one after another. 

My advice to the rw's is, pace yourselves. You've got a lot of "loosers" to pick from.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > But my gut tells me it will be Hillary vs. Rand or Ted
> ...



We should have a forum where such quotes as this one could be saved. 

Fun.

... but cruel.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No way.
> 
> Obviously, his first problem is his weight. Not just because he's disgusting but because he is sick. We have every right to expect a strong and healthy president and he's neither. Its unlikely he could survive even one term.
> 
> ...



You mean 'losers?'

Where is your citation that Governor Christie is sick.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2013)

Here is mine that he is fine.

Chris Christie's health is 'normal' | New York Post



> New Jersey cardiologist Rachana Kulkarni called Christie&#8217;s physical exam &#8220;unremarkable,&#8221; adding that he has &#8220;normal blood work, normal cardiovascular test results and good functional capacity.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;[Christie] has a history of hypertension for last 2 years and asthma for the last 30,&#8221; Kulkarni wrote in a letter.
> 
> ...



I said it before and I'll say it again. If his weight is the only reason you would vote against him, then there's something wrong with your thought processes.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

No, that's not the only reason but I don't believe one can be healthy and need stomach stapling.  Add that to his chronic hypertension and asthma - drugs or not, he's a time bomb.

I was one of those who was glad to see him work for his constituents after Sandy but there's more to being president than that. He's done some things to his constituents that I disagree with.

Even if you hate Obama, does anyone believe Christie could keep up with that schedule? Maybe, I doubt it.

YMMV


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 22, 2013)

My point stands. If you have a problem with him, it should be with his stand, his platform. And if  you have a problem with said stand or platform, that's what you should be addressing. Because otherwise, it truly looks like you got nothin, so you're going after him for his weight.


----------



## birddog (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't believe Christie will be the nominee,  but if he is, I will support him.  He would be a far superior selection than anything the dims would nominate, especially the murderous Hillary!  Vince Foster, the Benghazi four, and others in Arkansas would spin in their grave if The Hildebeast is elected!

I would prefer Rand Paul or Ted Cruz because I am a Constitutional, patriotic American!  If not, I really think Santorum, Jeb Bush, or another would be likely.  If it appears to Jeb Bush that he has a strong chance of winning, he likely will run, and he likely will win!


----------



## RandallFlagg (Nov 23, 2013)

birddog said:


> I don't believe Christie will be the nominee,  but if he is, I will support him.  He would be a far superior selection than anything the dims would nominate, especially the murderous Hillary!  Vince Foster, the Benghazi four, and others in Arkansas would spin in their grave if The Hildebeast is elected!
> 
> I would prefer Rand Paul or Ted Cruz because I am a Constitutional, patriotic American!  If not, I really think Santorum, Jeb Bush, or another would be likely.  If it appears to Jeb Bush that he has a strong chance of winning, he likely will run, and he likely will win!




Obviously right now it is far too early to predict who will do what, but I can see Hillary "the muderer" Clinton easily receiving the nod from her communist base.

As for republicans, it's anyone's guess, but after keeping the House and taking the Senate in 2014, I can't see a republican that could beat the witch.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 23, 2013)

I like Christie. So far.


----------



## Bfgrn (Nov 23, 2013)

Super_Lantern said:


> Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it



Hillary is white, but you may be off on gender...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> No way.
> 
> Obviously, his first problem is his weight. Not just because he's disgusting but because he is sick. We have every right to expect a strong and healthy president and he's neither. Its unlikely he could survive even one term.
> 
> ...




Hello  [MENTION=32558]Luddly Neddite[/MENTION], nice to make your acquaintance.

Some thoughts:

Yes, Christie's health is a problem, but that does not mean he could die in the White House. The main concern is that the energy needed to wage a senatorial campaign pales in comparison to the demands of a national campaign. Christie got the surgery done, but looking at him, it does not look like he is dropping the weight as occurs with most people who get "the belt". So, I suspect that he is splurging.

I have absolutely no problem with fat people. I myself have some pounds too many, but I also do lots and lots of sports to stay fit. However, in the case of the extremely obese - and Christie is extremely obese - this is a danger to his life. To his credit, Christie has recognized that it is a problem.

Warren Harding was not the leanest man who ever was President but he was not necessarily fit. He died of a heart attack during his term in office.  W. H. Taft was extremely obese and actually picked up pounds while in office. Once out of office, Taft dropped a great deal of weight, esp. when he finally achieved his real goal, namely, that of become a Supreme Court justice.

There were lots of presidents before Taft who were certainly hefty: Teddy Roosevelt was a big man. McKinley also had a "gentlemen's belt". Grover Cleveland was a big guy. Chester Arthur was also not on the lean side. Ulysses Grant was a big, burly guy.

But since Coolidge, we have not seen a truly fat President.  Eisenhower, whom I consider to be one of the greatest Presidents ever, and far too underrated, was very fit. Kennedy was lean. LBJ had a normal figure. Nixon was relatively lean. Gerald Ford, a former footballer, was extremely fit. Carter was very lean. Reagan, Bush 41 and Bush 43 had normal figures. Clinton put on some pounds in the WH, but was very lean on the campaign trail.  I would suspect that Obama and Bush 43 would both measure up the best on the BMI.

As for Christie's mouth, I think that has something to do with the way people speak in New Jersey ("fuggedaboudit"!!!). His brash manner may actually help him.

However, I don't understand your last paragraph: the Republicans tend NOT to fall in love, but rather, in line, for the guy who was second the time before. Using that logic, it is even possible that Santorum could make a bid in 2016.

The big gripe I see among Conservatives in their circles is that everytime they nominate a so-called "RINO", he loses. But at the time of that "RINO"s nomination, he was acclaimed as a conservative. No one was calling Barry Goldwater a RINO. Bush 41 campaigned as a strong Conservative. Bob Dole burnished his ultra-conservative Kansas credentials. John McCain claimed to be Conservative. Mitt Romney, in a moment of plain old weirdness, called himself "severely Conservative" at CPAC in early 2012. Hillaryous!

But Ronald Reagan, who is hailed as the great Conservative, ruled as a Centrist. He raised taxes, added Gubbermint agencies, pushed through immigration reform (known as amnesty under RWingers), alleviated a lot of unemployment be creating oodles and oodles of Gubbermint jobs (which that "kenyan usurper gay blowjob in a cocaine snorting limo on shitcago, time travelling to Mars, socialist, communist, fascist, muslim, Chrstian-hating" Obama has not done) and exploded the deficit and debt.  Doesn't sound very Conservative to me.

Maybe Christie can make the race against the Hillary-Bulldozing machine a closer race, but at the end of the day, I think he loses, with a margin somewhere between 2008 and 2012.

Any other Republican loses to Clinton by 10 points or more.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 23, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > No way.
> ...



If you had put that last sentence somewhere in the middle of your thoughtful post, where nutters seldom venture, you might have avoided the horribl wrath of our more astute idiots.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Noted for the future, but just to be clear, I consider (almost) no-one to be an idiot. Now, in the case of trolls, that is a different story... but until now, I have not encountered any trolls. Then again, I am just getting my fingers wet here...


----------



## LoneLaugher (Nov 23, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Trolls? They never post here! 

Stick around. The idiots will find you. Just scatter a few facts here and there. They cannot resist the urge to piss and shit on them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 23, 2013)

RandallFlagg said:


> birddog said:
> 
> 
> > I don't believe Christie will be the nominee,  but if he is, I will support him.  He would be a far superior selection than anything the dims would nominate, especially the murderous Hillary!  Vince Foster, the Benghazi four, and others in Arkansas would spin in their grave if The Hildebeast is elected!
> ...



Okay, guy, you know, you really need to get outside your bubble. 

Its like you come to USMB and god know where else and talk to like-minded nutters and you say "Communist" without a bit of fucking irony, and then you are all shocked when you lose elections.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2013)

i am not sure about the h clinton band wagon.....i like the little fat fuck christie...he is at least amusing at times and does seem to want to regroup the gop ......he is now head of the governors thing and said he aim now is election of gop governors.....not something i agree with but a good stance for him...


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 23, 2013)

strollingbones said:


> i am not sure about the h clinton band wagon.....i like the little fat fuck christie...he is at least amusing at times and does seem to want to regroup the gop ......he is now head of the governors thing and said he aim now is election of gop governors.....not something i agree with but a good stance for him...



I'm not a fan of Christie because he made a lot of his political bones screwing with working people and villifying unions?  

Because here's where I think this country has gone wrong.  We've spent the last 30 years dismantling middle class wages, pensions, health-care plans in order to make the 1% richer. 

And instead of trying to fix that, here you have Jabba the Hutt saying, "Hey, here are some workers who still have decent pensions and health care plans, we need to totally put an end to that shit!"  

Not that I want any of the GOP in its current incarnation to get in, but I would prefer someone who at least gets that working people are struggling, they aren't the problem.


----------



## strollingbones (Nov 23, 2013)

hmmmm bitch clinton had her shot at that...remember the failed health policies.....i certainly understand the concept of never voting republican....its has always worked for me...i am what use to be called a yellow dog democrat...now days i feel more like a zel miller democrat...i hope that if not a reference lost on ya....but i do not like political dynasties.. bush or clinton...simple as that...o and hell yea i loved bill..shit i went to see bill...just to see him in person....he preached to the choir but it was great....i can honestly say...bill clinton was and is the greatest politician of our time...he proved that at the funeral of graham....everyone else was rushing to their limos to get the house out of the gathering of all those political figures at once...and there stood bill...kissing women and babies mostly women and shaking hands...at that one moment in time..that crazy fucker stood for every american....saying we are not scared...you will not drive us underground...he stood there for us all....like him or not you have to give him credit for having some major balls...


----------



## birddog (Nov 23, 2013)

Bfgrn said:


> Super_Lantern said:
> 
> 
> > Return of the practical white male leader.  I love it
> ...



Since she's a dyke, maybe "it" would be more accurate.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 23, 2013)

He only gets elected on the lesser of two evils vote..............

He's NO CONSERVATIVE..................

I'll never vote for him in a primary.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

birddog said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Super_Lantern said:
> ...




Care to pony up some actual facts or evidence about that?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> He only gets elected on the lesser of two evils vote..............
> 
> He's NO CONSERVATIVE..................
> 
> I'll never vote for him in a primary.



For whom do you plan to vote? Who is on your wishlist.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 23, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > He only gets elected on the lesser of two evils vote..............
> ...



Too early to state that.............
This election is years away.............

No way to know the events that will transpire between now and then............

No way to know who will even be on the ticket.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Yes and no. Electioneering takes time and planning, as much as 3 years in advance. We can pretty well see who is seriously considering a run on the GOP side.


----------



## antique4xpu (Nov 23, 2013)

i doubt if the republican party will have a candidate next time ........ too ashamed


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 23, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Only using the Status Quo methods.  

It really doesn't take that much time.

You are proposing the problem and not the solution.  By taking time you are simply stating the Status Quo selection process which must bow to their political funders................Appease them and get the funds necessary to crush all those who oppose it.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...




Not really. In fact, not at all. The nuts and bolts of electioneering require time, money and organization. You can't win if you haven't built a team, and to have the team, you need to raise money, and both of those things require time to do.  There is no such thing any more as a spontaneous candidacy and it has been 90 years since a dark horse candidate was selected at a national convention.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 23, 2013)

Tea Party Dark Horses have won seats without the funding in short periods of time.

Being challenges by all comers...........both sides............

So we disagree that we must choose 3 years in advance.........

Funding for the GOP takes place all the time irregardless of were it will go in the future same as the Dems.....................

It's really not that big of a deal when it gets time to pony up.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Nov 23, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Tea Party Dark Horses have won seats without the funding in short periods of time.
> 
> Being challenges by all comers...........both sides............
> 
> ...




With all due respect, a race for a township position or a congressional district cannot possibly compare to the rigors of a presidential campaign. You are right in one way: another couple of candidates could indeed come along. But it is unlikely. We are probably seeing the probable GOP field right now, preparing for 2016.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 23, 2013)

Statistikhengst said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > Tea Party Dark Horses have won seats without the funding in short periods of time.
> ...



The Status Quo is always looking ahead to who they will select, attacking anything or anyone DARES QUESTION the power of the Status Quo...............They are always jockeying for position......................

Which is the problem and not the solution...............How do we even know that those wanting to run now will even be around at the time.......................

They could get into a car wreck or something..........Again 3 years is still way to early, and doesn't account for a possible Dark Horse Candidate.

You also misunderstand the TEMPORARY MEMORY of the public.  They can't even remember events that took place 6 months prior as they move on to new subjects...........

Which is a problem of the uninformed public.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 23, 2013)

eagle1462010 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > eagle1462010 said:
> ...



Yabut, that will help Christie. 

For many, they don't know any history except his stroll with the prez and hugging Bruce Springsteen.


----------



## birddog (Nov 23, 2013)

antique4xpu said:


> i doubt if the republican party will have a candidate next time ........ too ashamed



As a Republican, I am ashamed McCain and Romney did such poor jobs of exposing Obama for the lying POS he is!  In 2016, hopefully we will have a stronger candidate that will thoroughly expose the liberal lies that the democrat candidate brings!


----------

